# ice n easy rods



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you have tried the ice n easy rods and what you thought of them. Here is a link.
http://roundrocks.com/rrcart/index.php? ... 326ca8c355


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I see a lot of them being used.
Good looking idea.

I like my Ugly Stick ice rods, so I won't be trying one myself.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I saw some of the guys on rough in it outdoors using them last night and they looked like they were working good.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have one and LOVE it!! I have the 30" one and its big enough to use my regular spinning reel and is my most sensitive ice rod. I put an strike indicator on mine. The guy on roughin it was using the 24" model on the show.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks interesting, doesn't seem like a bad idea. If I am ever in the market for another ice fishing pole, I may consider it.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one in my ice fishing rod menagerie and like to let beginners/kids use it. The spring bobber makes a big difference in catching fish or not for them. The built in stand also makes it easy for them to set it down and have the handle a little closer when they grab it. I have a grandaughter who claims it as hers and wants to know if they come in pink. :wink:


----------

